# PsychoMania Charity Meet, Greet and Haunt Reception



## Psychomania (Aug 3, 2008)

Clarksville, IN
Saturday, August 16th
11pm - 12:30 am?

Psychomania, the Theater of Terror will be hosting the Meet, Greet and Haunt Reception to benefit the Make-A-Wish Foundation. PsychoMania, a new haunt in the Clarksville area, has been constructed inside an abandoned movie theater.

In connection with the Fright Night Film Festival, Matt Kemp, Production Designer and William N McHugh, Director of Marketing will give private tours while showing off some of the house effects and discussing the history of the building and the making of PsychoMania. A reception in the lobby of the theater will follow where guests can mingle with drinks, snacks and a live haunted organist.

This event is limited to 150 guests. Due to event size, advanced reservations
are strongly recommended.

Reservations are available at: PsychoMania, The Theater of Terror. A haunted house located near Louisville Kentucky in Clarksville Indiana


----------

